# Meet Seven, Leeloo, Cassie & Gracie



## VegasCats (Mar 17, 2003)

Here's a link to all four of my cats.

Vegas cats

You can also click on the link below each cat's picture for more pics of each. Here's another page of just Seven & Leeloo:

more Vegas cats

Enjoy!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

What pretty cats! I like the picture where their both hanging their heads and looking down.


----------



## VegasCats (Mar 17, 2003)

Missne: What the **hey** are you talking about???

Dreadlocks??? With my cat Leeloo? She doesn't have any. And how could a cat have any dreadlocks anyway?

You Hair-stylistics might be pretty interesting to you (no offense meant), but how do they relate to our kitties?


----------

